
Ask HN: What BI problems would you like an AI to solve for you? - cneumann81
There are many Business Analytics tools out there, most of which need a lot of configuration and technical skills to get to understandable (business) insights. Imagine you had an Artificial Intelligence that would automatically analyse your data. What problems would you like it to solve for you?
======
krmmalik
Great question! I'd actually like to take one step back and would love to see
AI assist with the data cleansing. The actual analysis with BI seems to be
getting easier and easier already, especially since the bigger players are
stepping in and competition is increasing day by day. If you have enough money
you can get a tool to slice and dice the data anyway you want. But even if you
have a big budget, cleaning up the data is always really hard. The number of
people I've spoken to that say the data cleansing is the most nightmare bit
tells me this is a huge and lucrative problem begging to be solved.

------
edimaudo
Helping people figure out what insight they are looking for then creating the
reports that gets the data.

~~~
cneumann81
Interesting. Are you saying it should moderate the process between business
and the BI team and the automatically create the necessary reports to give
business people access to the relevant data?

~~~
edimaudo
Not really. For instance I work for a retail company. let's say someone wants
to find out all the products on a weekend that made over 10000$. This can of
info can be generated by the AI which can query that companys database.

~~~
rprameshwor
I can't seem to understand how AI fits in here.

How is this different from a simple report showing sales greater than 10000$

~~~
krmmalik
I think the parent poster is suggesting that the user would know what answer
they're looking for but would not know how to instruct the BI tool to get the
answer they want. So if they could simply tell the AI in natural language
for.for example, then the AI could work out on its own what report would be
needed and construct it with the variables needed.

Essentially there's a technical step between knowing what report is needed and
actually creating it and I think this is where parent is suggesting the AI
could help. (?)

~~~
edimaudo
Exactly or even checking to see if that is the right question being asked.

